# Sticky  New 29er Tire Swap Thread



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

Please post your tire swaps here now.

*Rules:*

*29er* tires only and *tires* only
List the tires you have to trade and the tires you want in trade. No "want only" or "have only" posts, try to be specific and have something for swap and in trade to offer. 
Always start a new reply when posting a new Trade/Swap post, don't quote the previous quote when starting a new post.
Respond to your previous post with a quote to update your Trade/Swap list. This will keep the threaded system coherent.
Try, when possible, to respond via PM for transactions, also make sure that your account is set to accept PMs.
Update available Trade/Swap with either an edit to your post or if it has been awhile a direct quote to the original post with an update of Trade/Swap items.
No "for sale", "how much do you want for them?", "I want..." without an "In Trade" item and no linking to sales, closeouts or whatever allowed in this thread. Just Trade/Swap only.
Please report all off-topic, sale, spam, post boosting, etc. and I will delete the posts.

Try to list the condition of the tires you have based on the following scale (Thanks to *RipRoar*):

*C10* Brand New, never mounted
*C9* Only a few rides, still has nipples and very square edged center knobs, like new
*C8* More than just a few rides, very slight wear on center knobs, excellent life remaining
*C7* Center knob edges showing some wear, good life remaining
*C6* Center knob edges showing wear, mediocre life remaining
*C5* Center knobs failry worn but not gone, side knobes slight wear
*C4* Center knobs worn, side knobes slight wear
*C3* Fairly worn tire
*C2* Worn Tire
*C1* I need a thrasher for asphalt runs.

Example post:



> Have:
> Rampage 2.35 kevlar bead C2
> 
> want:
> purgatory 2.2 C2 or higher


Be as specific as possible about what you want and what you have.

Finally if you have questions regarding tires and what works best you would be best served be either posting in the 29er forum, the tire forum or your own regional forum vs. posting here in this thread.


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

Have -
Kenda Nevegal 2.2 C7-C8 - *SOLD through Classifieds*
Maxxis Ignitor 2.1 C6- *Traded*


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

Have:
WTB Vulpine 2.1 - C8 (approx 100 miles)
GEAX AKA 2.2 - C10

Want:
Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2.4 - C9+
Maxxis Ardent 2.2 or 2.4 - C9+


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

Have -
WTB Moto Raptor (wire bead) C8
Halo ChoirMaster 29er (x2) C8

Want - C7 or better
GEAX Saguaro
GEAX GATO


----------



## wtw0004 (Mar 18, 2011)

Have
continental mtn king 1.9, C9

Want
conty mtn king 2.4
bonty FR3 team issue


----------



## kevinrod1983 (Dec 13, 2011)

rocket ron evo 29x2.25 c9 tire was too big a size for my frame. it was the stock tire too.


----------



## itsice (Jan 10, 2012)

*Updated 1.24.2012*

Have:
Specialized Captain Control 2bliss 29x2.0 C8+, currently mounted, with Stan's
2-Schwalbe RacingRalph Evo 29x2.25 C8+/C8, one of which has a .75" tear on side wall that could be booted - both had Stan's
2- Michelin Cross Country AT 29x2.0 one is C2/C3 and the other is C3/C4 - stan's residue, mostly cleaned out.

Want: 
Looking for new tires to try. Really liked the RaRa's but the EVO casing/sidewall is just too thin for everyday xc riding in Arizona. 
Interested in C7 or better, non-UST (tubeless ready ok), and <750g:

Speci FastTrak's and Renegades
Geax Saguaro and AKA
Kenda SB8
Maxxis Ikon EXO
Anything else comparable


----------



## BillyMagnum (Sep 28, 2011)

Located in Western MD
Have:
(1)Maxxis Aspen C9-has one 6mi ride on it. Tire is currently mounted.

Want:
A rear tire made for muddy but average terrain with some rocks.
Something beefy. Preferably C8 or better.
Maxxis Ignitor or Ardent or something similar.
Thanks for looking.
David


----------



## antonio (Jan 18, 2005)

Have:
Crossmark C8 (stan's residue)

Want:
Ignitor C7 or better


----------



## AJ541 (Sep 10, 2003)

Have:
Bontrager 29-1 size 2.25 expert C8 x1
Bontrager 29-3 size 2.00 team edition C9 x1

Want:
Bontrager 29er XR1 team or expert at C7 or better x2

Located downtown Toronto Canada


----------



## PB Matrix (May 22, 2005)

Have:

2 ea Tioga Psycho Genius 29er Tires, Item# 94693 from BlueSkycycle. WIRE BEAD, still in the shipping box.

Looking for a C10 or two anything besides WTB and older Bontrager's.


----------



## ryguy135 (Sep 24, 2010)

HAVE:
2 Geax Saguaros 29x2.2 standard casing, both C9 but w/ stans residue
1 Kenda SB8, C7, no tears or anything in any of their sidewalls

WANT: Maxxis IKON, Ignitor, Aspen, or Crossmark, C9 or better, Schwalbe Racing Ralph (willing to trade all 3 tires for one new RR), or make an offer! Must be 2.25 or preferably, smaller.


----------



## tooclosetosee (Aug 2, 2011)

3) SB8 2.1 C6 (one has 1cm side wall tear)
1) Nevegal C6

Want
Maxxis Icon
Maxxis Ardent 2.4
Racing Ralph


----------



## MichaelW (Jul 10, 2006)

*tire swap for 29ers*

Have:
C7 2- Maxxis CrossMarks 26ers

Want:
2 Maxxis 29er tires in C7 or better condition

I built a 29er and would like to trade my tires that are sitting around for 29er tires.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Have:
The Captain 29x2.2 Control 2Bliss C8 (stan's residue)
Fast Trak LK 29x2.0 Controll 2Bliss C8 (stan's residue)
WTB Motoraptor 700x44c WIRE BEAD C9 (never mounted)
WTB Motoraptor 700x44c FOLDING BEAD c9 (never mounted)
Panaracer Firecross 700x45c c9 (mounted twice)

Want:
Maxxis IKON 29x2.2 EXO c8+
WTB Wolverine 29x2.2 c8+
Studded tires 700c (no bigger then 45c) c7+


----------



## rob1035 (Apr 20, 2007)

Have:
Bontrager 29-3 Team Issue TLR, Front specific, C9 (maybe 10 miles on dirt)

Want:
Maxxis Aspen, Ikon, or Crossmark, C8+

Update: SWAPPED! Thanks!


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

Have- Rampage 2.3 C6-C7

Want- C7 condition
Bonty FR3 *Preferred*
Purg Control 2.4
Eskar 2.3
Nobby Nic
Ardent 2.4


----------



## ADSR (Feb 22, 2011)

Gone.


----------



## CLMcLovin (Sep 27, 2011)

ADSR said:


> Have: Spesh Purgatory Control 2.4 C8-C9 (3 or 4 rides with a shakedown that included pavement)
> 
> Want: Something with similarly equivalent tread/folding bead in a smaller (2.25-ish) size. C8-C9.


PM Sent


----------



## wheelgunz (Oct 18, 2009)

Have: Maxxis Crossmark 29x2.1 with set up tubeless for 3 rides

Want: Maxxis Ignitor 29x2.1

Looking to trade straight up. PM me.


----------



## TunicaTrails (Jun 29, 2009)

*Have:*
WTB Vulpine 2.1, C9
Duro Miner 29er, C9
Kenda Nevegal 2.2, C8
(2) Notubes Raven 2.2, C8
Notubes Crow, C8
Notubes Raven 2.0, C7
(2) Notubes Raven 35cx700c, C7
WTB Nanoraptor 2.1, C6
Duro Miner 29er, C5

*Want:*
Rocket Ron TL or Maxxis IKON EXO


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

Have:
2 Michelin XC AT 29" x 2.0" C8, used tubeless, no punctures, sealant residue

Want:
Front all-mountain 29"x 2.25-2.4" C8, prefer tubeless ready

Willing to trade my two tires for the right single front tire


----------



## runnerbiker (May 6, 2007)

Have: Continental Mountain King 2.4, C9 Protection version

Want: 2012 version Specialized Fast Trak, either 2.0 or 2.2, preferably S-works 
If someone has one they just want to sell, you can PM me, too. Or if yours is new I could chip in a little extra where mine is C9.


----------



## Sarasota (Jan 2, 2007)

Have: (2) WTB Prowler SL Race 29x2.1 - C9

Want: (2) Panaracer Rampage 29x2.35 - C9, C8 

Will consider trade single 
Will consider any other 2.35 / 2.4 in C9 or C8 condition


----------



## frdfandc (Sep 5, 2007)

Have : 

(2) Geax Barro Race TNT 29x2.0 - C9, No punctures, sealant residue.

Want : 

Schwalbe Nobby Nic 29x2.35 TL EVO C8+
Tioga Psycho Genius 29x2.25 C8+
Specialized Purgatory Control 2Bliss 29x2.4 C8+
Specialized The Captain Control 2bliss 29x2.0 C8+


----------



## chequamagon (Oct 4, 2006)

Have:
Schwalbe Hans Dampf 29x2.35 C10 (2) new
Schwalbe Nobby Nic 29x2.35 C8+ (3) stans goo
Specialized Resolution folding 29x2.3 C10 (2) new

Want: C8+ tires
Stan's Raven
Schwalbe Rocket Ron 
Bontrager 29-0
Bontrager 29-1
Specialized Renegade
Other new and interesting things


----------



## pamt (May 28, 2009)

*Have:*

2 Racing Ralph's 2.25 EVO, TL (2011) *C10*

*Want:*

2 Nobby Nics 2.25


----------



## IndianaXC (Jun 15, 2011)

Have: Maxxis aspen 2.1. C8+.

Want: Anything heavy duty. Ardent, Rampage etc. Not to picky on condition, and Im willing to put cash on top for a nicer ones.


----------



## Quinner (Aug 29, 2011)

Have : pair of Maxxis Ardent 29 x 2.25 - C8 No punctures, sealant residue.

Want : Schwalbe Racing Ralphs SS or Nobby Nics SS (2.2 or 2.35)

Plus some cash, maybe


----------



## chunkmastafunk2 (Sep 15, 2008)

Have:
2.2 Kenda Karma C9
2.4 Mountain King C8
2x 2.1 Kenda Small Block 8 C8
2.2 Race King C6 with small tear... holds up on Stans and tubeless
Want:
Anything different. I'm running raven and crows now. wife could use a set


----------



## bmmh (Jan 13, 2008)

Have:
2.35 Hans Dampf C9+ (1 ride, 6 miles, near perfect condition)

Want:
2.35 Nobby Nic Snakeskin C9+


----------



## HOLLYWOOD33 (Jan 2, 2009)

Gone...


----------



## JasperIN (May 16, 2009)

HOLLYWOOD33 said:


> I have:
> 
> (2) Racing Ralph 2.4 --- C8+
> (1) Racing Ralph 2.4 --- Brand New in the box
> ...


Interested in 1 RR 2.4---C8, can you send me a price? Thanks


----------



## HOLLYWOOD33 (Jan 2, 2009)

PM sent JasperIN


----------



## JasperIN (May 16, 2009)

PM sent HOLLYWOOD33

Thanks


----------



## HOLLYWOOD33 (Jan 2, 2009)

Gone...


----------



## canonshooter (May 10, 2009)

IndianaXC said:


> Have: Maxxis aspen 2.1. C8+.
> 
> Want: Anything heavy duty. Ardent, Rampage etc. Not to picky on condition, and Im willing to put cash on top for a nicer ones.


Christian... I can trade you an ardent 2.25 C7.... I will FB you.


----------



## zandr (Sep 21, 2008)

gone


----------



## hitechredneck (May 9, 2009)

Have
2.25 Racing Ralph SS (2012) C9
2.25 Nobby Nic SS C9
2.10 Maxxis Ignitor C8

Want 
2.35 Hans Dampf SS
2.35 or 2.4 Racing Ralph SS
2.35 Nobby Nic SS
2.4 ardent 
all C8 or Higher. 

Also willing to buy tires if you have something that I want and the price is fair.

SS= snake skin


----------



## dabeetereater (Sep 19, 2011)

have 
kenda nevagal 2.2 
dam near brand new maybe 20 miles on it, i love it just wayy to many pine needles were im at and it throws up so much **** in my chain and stuff

looking for something with some sidewall that i can run around 35 psi with out pinching a tire and need something that sticks in the corners


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

Is it the 120 tpi Nevagal or the 60 tpi?


----------



## dabeetereater (Sep 19, 2011)

not sure i think its the 60, ill have to check, its got a nice thick sidewall, never pinched a tube yet at 35 psi in the front and i ride rough crap and jumps to


----------



## dabeetereater (Sep 19, 2011)

its the 60tpi and says dual tread compound


----------



## trailmax (Jun 29, 2011)

Have
WTB Dissent 2.5 C9
(2)Bontrager 29-2 C8 

Want 
Hans dampf C7+
Racing ralph 2.4 C7+
Rocket ron C7+


----------



## NameTaken (Nov 12, 2007)

Have: WTB Prowlers 2.1 w/ sealant residue (2) C9 

8 miles road/10 miles trail on em. Basically brand new.

Want: Anything except Kenda SB8's.


----------



## nibrummer (Jan 3, 2012)

Have: 1 Maxxis Aspen eXception series 2.1 C8

Want: 1 Specialized FastTrak or Ground Control 2.0 or smaller


----------



## like2ride (Apr 21, 2004)

*Have:*

Geax Saguaro TNT 29x2.3 C7or C6?

Geak AKA TNT 29x2.2 C10

Specialized Purgatory S-Works 2Bliss 29x2.2 C8

*Want:*

Specialized Purgatory Control 2.4 C7+

Specialized Ground control C7+

Ardent 2.4 C7+

WTB Wolverine TCS 2.2 C7 +

WTB Wierwolf 29 2.5 TCS C7 +


----------



## Bizarro (Apr 20, 2006)

like2ride said:


> *Have:*
> 
> Geax Saguaro TNT 29x2.3 C7or C6?
> 
> ...


nice setup! want want want! Ride what you got woman! miss ya too!


----------



## pinkston32 (May 31, 2011)

Have:

Kenda Nevegal 2.2 DTC Tomac Pair C8-9
(Grips like mad, but you already know that. Huge but slow.)

Bontrager XR3 Team Issue 2.1 C6-7
(Widely spaced blocks, avg. volume and width, 120tpi. Light at 550g)

Bontrager 29-2 Team Issue TLR 2.1 C7-8
(currently my rear tire, avg width with nicely spaced knobs, 120tpi. Fast and light at 585g)

Bontrager 29-3 Team issue 2.0 C8
(Super lightweight around 460g, 120tpi, fast, narrow)

Schwalbe Albert Performance 2.1 C8-9
(Aggressive knobs but still rolls nicely. Great front tire.)

Bontrager 29-3 2.0 Wire C8-9
(Also super lightweight around 500g, 60tpi, fast, narrow, but harder to ship)


Continental Race King 2.2 C8-9
(Would prefer to keep, but depends on the trade)

Want:
Wide-ish and fast tires. 2.1 or above, depending on the tire.
I want tires that stick to rough hardpack.
Nothing much heavier than 700g.
Don't really care if it's UST tubeless or not. In fact, I think I would prefer not because of the weight penalty. I'm light and run tubeless Stan's rims. 
Other bike stuff (Ex Stan's yellow tape and valves)

Tires like:
Continental Race King
Geax Saguaro or other Geax
maybe Kenda SB8
Schwalbe Rocket Ron or RaRa or NN
Specialized
Hutchinsons
WTB Nano or other
etc. etc.


----------



## evoracer (Feb 26, 2008)

Have:

2x S-Works Fast Trak LK 29x2.0 Controll 2Bliss C9

Want:

S-Works Captains 29x2.2 C8+
S-Works Captains 29x2.0 C8+


----------



## HOLLYWOOD33 (Jan 2, 2009)

Gone...........


----------



## luretattoo (Oct 3, 2011)

*trade.*



like2ride said:


> *Have:*
> 
> Geax Saguaro TNT 29x2.3 C7or C6?
> 
> ...


 I have a purgatory 2.4 c8+
I would trade for your 2.2 purgatory.


----------



## like2ride (Apr 21, 2004)

luretattoo said:


> I have a purgatory 2.4 c8+
> I would trade for your 2.2 purgatory.


Sounds great! I will send you a PM.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Mr Pink57 said:


> Have:
> The Captain 29x2.2 Control 2Bliss C8 (stan's residue)
> Fast Trak LK 29x2.0 Controll 2Bliss C8 (stan's residue)
> WTB Motoraptor 700x44c WIRE BEAD C9 (never mounted)
> ...


Still want and have what is above but am also looking for ONE Nokian Gazza Extreme 294 29x2.1 c6+


----------



## PUNKY (Apr 26, 2010)

Have
2x Maxxis Ardent 2.25 Lust C10

Want
2x Schwalbe Hans Dampf 2.35 TrailStar C10


----------



## karatemonkey (Mar 9, 2007)

Have:
2x WTB Stout 2.3 (prototype 2 ply casing) C10
1x WTB Bronson 2.35 C10
1x Maxxis Ardent 2.25 C10

Want:
2x Schwalbe Hans Dampf 2.35 C7+
2x Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2.35 C7+


----------



## dabeetereater (Sep 19, 2011)

have 
1 kenda nevgal 2.2 60 tpi casting, kevlar bead only has about 50 miles on it 

want
continental race king 2.2 with kevlar bead to go tubeless


----------



## Lowball (Sep 1, 2006)

*Schwalbe - 2.35's*

Have:
2.35 x 29 HD TSC - C10

Want:
2.35 x 29 NN PSC - C10


----------



## fazeracing (May 31, 2011)

Have: 2.1 Crossmarks (2) 8+

Want:
2.35 or 2.4 Racing Ralph SS
2.35 Nobby Nic SS
2.4 ardent 
all C8 or Higher.


----------



## rob1035 (Apr 20, 2007)

Have:
-Continental Mountain King 2.2", C9.5
-Maxxis Ardent 2.25", 60tpi folding, 1 30 mile race, so calling it C8.5
-Race King 2.2, C8

Want:
-Ardent 2.4"

rmaybach at gmail dot com

Thanks!
Rob


----------



## Mojo Troll (Jun 3, 2004)

Have:

2- Rubena Kratos DTC 2.25 (Disclosure: These mic'd on average 2.05 ish") C 9.5 or better. One 10 mile ride.

Wanted:

Ignitor
Ardent
Rampage
Bontrager....
Something fat with decent sidewalls.


----------



## pinkston32 (May 31, 2011)

pinkston32 said:


> Have:
> 
> Kenda Nevegal 2.2 DTC Tomac Pair C8-9
> (Grips like mad, but you already know that. Huge but slow.)
> ...


Revised a little.


----------



## hillharman (Sep 8, 2011)

Have:

Maxxis Crossmark 2.1 C9+ (2)

Want:

Captain Control 2.2
Nobby Nic 2.35
Purgatory Control


----------



## theHIP (Jan 17, 2004)

Have:

Kenda Nevegal DTC 2.2 C9 x2
Geax Barro Race 2.0 XC C9+ may have residue? - mounted tubed right now x 2
Maxxis Crossmark 2.1 C8 x2
WTB Exiwolf wire C8 x1

Want:
Nobby Nic C7 or better
Ikon Exo C7 or better
Bontrager 29-1

also open to ideas??


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

Be sure to post up your tires here as well!! list, find and exchange mountain bike tires - mtbtireswap.com

Have: Geax AKA 2.2 C10
Want: Maxxis Ardent 2.25
Want: Specialized Purgatory 2.4


----------



## fazeracing (May 31, 2011)

fazeracing said:


> Have:
> -Crossmarks 2.1 (2) C8+
> -Ikon Exo C10 NEW!
> 
> ...


Updated


----------



## appleSSeed (Dec 29, 2003)

Have: Maxxis Ardent 2.4

Want: Maxis Ardent 2.25 (must be folding tubeless ready version)

Would consider other 2.2-2.3 tires.


----------



## fataqui (Mar 4, 2012)

Have...

Stans No Tubes 29 X 2.2 The Raven C10 [i have 6 of these]

Want...

Maxxis IKON 29 x 2.2 EXO folding C10

WTB ExiWolf 29 x 2.3 folding C10


----------



## trumpus (Jul 21, 2009)

I've got 2 Maxxis Aspen 2.1 tires with one ride on them. Looking for a 2.4 Maxxis Ardent


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Mr Pink57 said:


> Have:
> The Captain 29x2.2 Control 2Bliss C8 (stan's residue)
> Fast Trak LK 29x2.0 Controll 2Bliss C8 (stan's residue)
> 2x WTB Motoraptor 700x44c WIRE BEAD C9 (never mounted)
> ...


updated


----------



## ryguy135 (Sep 24, 2010)

Update:

Have: Maxxis Crossmark C9+

Want: Maxxis Ikon or Aspen C9 or 10


----------



## beejieweejie (Dec 23, 2009)

;-)


----------



## bde1024 (Feb 14, 2005)

Have: One C9 Ardent 2.4 

Want: One C9 Ikon EXO


----------



## bde1024 (Feb 14, 2005)

Have: Ardent 2.4 EXO C9

Want: Ikon EXO C9


----------



## fvfvfv (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## runnerbiker (May 6, 2007)

hitechredneck said:


> Have
> 2.25 Racing Ralph SS (2012) C9
> 2.25 Nobby Nic SS C9
> 2.10 Maxxis Ignitor C8
> ...


Still have the Racing Ralph 2.25 SS and Nobby Nic 2.25 SS? I have a pair of Ardent 2.4s that are at least C8 that I'd trade for them? Let me know either way.
Thanks.


----------



## trumpus (Jul 21, 2009)

Anyone feel like selling one of those 2.4 Ardents?


----------



## Paragon1555 (Dec 29, 2010)

Have: Bontrager Jones ACX 590g, C6.

Want: Anything! Schwalbes??


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Mr Pink57 said:


> Have:
> Fast Trak LK 29x2.0 Controll 2Bliss C8 (stan's residue)
> WTB Motoraptor 700x44c WIRE BEAD C9 (never mounted)
> WTB Motoraptor 700x44c FOLDING BEAD c9 (never mounted)
> ...


Updated 03/25/2012


----------



## rob1208lv (Sep 8, 2007)

Sold


----------



## bde1024 (Feb 14, 2005)

Have: 1 Ardent 2.4 EXO C9

Want: 1 Ikon EXO C9 or 1 Racing Ralph Snakeskin 2.25 C9


----------



## Jnthomps08 (Mar 22, 2010)

HAVE:

WTB Weirwolf LT 2.35 (older style) C8

WANT:

Spec Fasttrak Control


----------



## ShralpSauce (Mar 22, 2012)

Have:
WTB Weirwolf LT 2.5 (old style) C7
WTB Weirwolf LT 2.5 (old style) C7
WTB Weirwolf LT 2.5 (old style) C3


Want:
Maxxis Ikon C7+


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

In case anyone didnt know you can also post your tires here: list, find and exchange mountain bike tires - mtbtireswap.com

Have: WTB Vulpine 2.1 - C8
Want: Ardent 2.25


----------



## cncwhiz (Sep 8, 2010)

Have: 
(2) WTB Exiwolf 2.3 wire bead...........C9 condition 
(1) Kenda Small Block Eight 2.1 folding bead John Tomac Series........C8 condition

Want: 
Any Tubeless tire with C7 or better, Preferably Geax Sagauro or any Geax tire that is TNT or tubeless. If you have one of these in this condition, I may trade all three of mine for it. I Really like the sagauros. will consider other tires that are tubeless. Just ask me and I'll check them out. 

Please pm me in adition to your reply, as I may not check this every day.


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

Have
Specialized Purgatory Control 2Bliss 2.25" C8 (maybe 3 solid months of riding 3 times a week with some pavement)

Want
GEAX Gato (non TNT) C8 or better

PM me only as I don't watch this thread often.


----------



## vack (Jan 2, 2003)

Have:
2 Kenda Small Blocks C8
1 Kenda Nevgal C8/C9

Want:
IRD Fire XC Pro 29 C8/C9
Ignitor C8/C9


----------



## chunkmastafunk2 (Sep 15, 2008)

Have:
Stans Raven 2.2 C8 (stan's residue)
Stans Crow 2.0 C8 (stan's residue)

Want:
Schwalbe Rocket Ron/Racing Ralph C7 or better


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

Have...Nevegal 29er 2.2 DTC ... mounted with Stan's, but not ever ridden.
(came on a bike I bought used)

Want...Racing Ralph SS 29x2.25
Ignitor 29x2.1
Crossmark 29x2.1

pm if interested

SPP


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

Have2) Continental X-King 29x2.2 C7-C8

Want: Geax Saguaro, WTB Wolverine, or WTB Weirwolf C7 or better.

Updated.


----------



## BShow (Jun 15, 2006)

*Have*
New Panaracer Rampage 2.35, C10 never mounted (1) Pending trade 
Used Panaracer Rampage 2.35 C5 w/ Stans Residue (1) Pending trade 
Used WTB Wierwolf 2.55 C9 w/ Stans Residue (1) Pending trade 
Used WTB Wierwolf 2.55 C8 w/ Stans Residue (1) Pending trade 
Used WTB Wierwolf 2.55 C5 w/ Stans Residue (1) Pending trade 
Used WTB Exiwolf 2.3 - C9 w/Stans Residue (1)
Used WTB Exiwolf 2.3 Wire Bead - C9 (x2)
Used WTB Nano 2.1 w/ 1/4" cut and vlucanized patch and stans residue - tread C8 (1)
Used WTB Nano Raptor 2.1 C4 w/ Stans Residue (x2)
Used Geax Saguaro 2.2 Kevlar - C7 w/ Stans Residue (1)
Used Conti Mountain King 2.4 C9 w/ Stans Residue (1)
Used Conti Mountain King 2.2 C8 w/ Stans Residue (1)
Also have a few new and used 26" tires if anyone is interested in trading for 29" tires.

*Want*
WTB Nano Raptor 2.1 Folding - C9+
Kenda Small Block 8 - C9+
Kenda Slant 6 2.0 - C9+
I need fast-ish rolling narrow rear tires for a SS Race bike w/ tight stays. Kenda and Geax 2.2's are too big - PM me if you have something that might work and want any of mine. I'm fairly open to try new things.


----------



## PB Matrix (May 22, 2005)

BSHow,

PM Sent


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

J3ss meet BShow... BShow meet J3ss


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

gregnash said:


> J3ss meet BShow... BShow meet J3ss


 Haha! Thanks. He already PMed me earlier :thumbsup:


----------



## pinkston32 (May 31, 2011)

pinkston32 said:


> Have:
> 
> Bontrager 29-2 Team Issue TLR 2.1 C7-8 (Recently found out it has a small puncture in the sidewall. Will patch.)
> (currently my rear tire, avg width with nicely spaced knobs, 120tpi. Fast and light at 585g)
> ...


Revised.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Have:
2x WTB Bronson 2.2 (9 stan's residue)
1x WTB Weirwolf LT 2.55 (6 old style stan's residue)
1x Maxxis Ardent 2.4 (8 stan's residue)
1x Specialized Fast Trak LK 2.2 (8 stan's residue)
1x WTB Weirwolf LT 2.55 TCS (10 new style)

Want:
2x Nobby Nic 2.25/2.35
2x Racing Ralph 2.4
2x Slant Six 2.2

Would throw in cash for a trade also on a set of either of these. Just pm me I do not check this thread much. Am up for a local swap live in Minneapolis/St. Paul area.


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

Nanos are on their way BShow!


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

ShralpSauce said:


> Have:
> WTB Weirwolf LT 2.5 (old style) C7
> WTB Weirwolf LT 2.5 (old style) C7
> WTB Weirwolf LT 2.5 (old style) C3
> ...


PM sent @ the Ardent 2.2

Have:
2x Ardent 2.4 (p9 w/stans residue)

Want:
Ardent 2.25 p8 or better


----------



## runnerbiker (May 6, 2007)

Have: pair Schwalbe Rocket Ron 2.25, both are C9, one is the current tubeless ready version, one is a 2010 Evo version which is a bit lighter
pair Maxxis Ardent 2.4 EXO, one C9, other C8

Want: Schwalbe Racing Ralphs with 2012 tread version

PM me if interested


----------



## runnerbiker (May 6, 2007)

runnerbiker said:


> Have: pair Schwalbe Rocket Ron 2.25, both are C9, one is the current tubeless ready version, one is a 2010 Evo version which is a bit lighter
> pair Maxxis Ardent 2.4 EXO, one C9, other C8
> 
> Want: Schwalbe Racing Ralphs with 2012 tread version
> ...


I'd also be interested in Specialized Fast Trak with the new 2012 tread design, especially the 2.2 size.


----------



## ryguy135 (Sep 24, 2010)

I have:
2 Crossmark 2.1's, C9.5 (no sealant, ridden 5 miles on pavement and look brand new) 
1 Maxxis Aspen 2.1 C9
1 Kenda SB8 C6.5.

Want:
Schwalbe Nobby Nic, Racing Ralph, or Rocket Ron
Maxxis Ignitor 2.1 or Ardent 2.25
Maxxis Ikons
Or anything else lightweight and good for XC racing, especially on the front (Specialized or Bontrager especially) C9 or better. If you have a Schwalbe I'd be willing to do a 2 for one trade and toss the Kenda in as a kicker on my part.

EDIT: This weekend at my race I won a coupon good for a free Geax tire of your choice. I'd trade that for a Racing Ralph or Rocket Ron C9 or better. Make me an offer!


----------



## RCook (Jul 29, 2006)

I have one ( 1 ) WTB Nano, folding. Only run with tubes, no sealant. Good condition, have pics available. 

Looking for something like a Slant6/Schwalbe RR/Ikon. Small knobs, fast rolling, in a 2.1/2.2.

PM works best.


----------



## Cptn. Sense Of Direction (Mar 10, 2008)

Have: kenda karmas, conti race kings and panaracer fire cross all in ~700x50 and with little use

want: almost any tire in 2.2+ sizeway


----------



## BShow (Jun 15, 2006)

BShow said:


> *Have*
> Used Panaracer Rampage 2.35 C5 w/ Stans Residue (1)
> Used WTB Wierwolf 2.55 C8 w/ Stans Residue (1)
> Used WTB Wierwolf 2.55 C5 w/ Stans Residue (1)
> ...


My list is updated.


----------



## BShow (Jun 15, 2006)

Cptn. Sense Of Direction said:


> Have: kenda karmas, conti race kings and panaracer fire cross all in ~700x50 and with little use
> 
> want: almost any tire in 2.2+ sizeway


Hey, I've got some bigger tires and I'm interested in the Race Kings... My updated list is on page 4.


----------



## killjoyken (Jun 12, 2009)

Have:
1 Specialized Captain S-works 29x2.0 C8 (stan's residue)
1 Specialized Captain Control 29x2.0 C8 (stan's residue)
2 Maxxis Ardent 29x2.25 C7 (stan's residue)

Want:
Specialized Renegade 29x1.95 Control & S-works


----------



## chadmeeh (Jan 2, 2005)

Update:

Have:
1x Geax AKA's TNT - C9 Only 2 short rides on them, set up tubed.

Want:
1x Kenda Nevagal DTC 2.2 folding - C9


----------



## Ace5high (Jan 4, 2011)

Have:
Ikon EXO - C8
Racing Ralph Snake Skin Old style (2011) - C9+

Want:
Racking Ralph Newer Style 

PM ME!


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

:thumbsup: Shout out to BShow. I got my tires today. Its nice to know that you can trust people on this forum enough to take their word as a guarantee. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ace5high (Jan 4, 2011)

bde1024 said:


> Have: 1 Ardent 2.4 EXO C9
> 
> Want: 1 Ikon EXO C9 or 1 Racing Ralph Snakeskin 2.25 C9


I have both the Ikon EXO and RaRa 2.25 SS...

Too bad you dont have a RoRo or 2012 RaRa


----------



## BShow (Jun 15, 2006)

PB Matrix said:


> BSHow,
> 
> PM Sent


Received the tire today... Thanks for the trade!


----------



## BShow (Jun 15, 2006)

J3SSEB said:


> Nanos are on their way BShow!


Thanks for the trade!


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

J3SSEB said:


> :thumbsup: Shout out to BShow. I got my tires today. Its nice to know that you can trust people on this forum enough to take their word as a guarantee. :thumbsup:


I don't know why I got a negative rep for this comment. I was saying how pleased I was with trading with BShow. The person that gave me a negative rep thought otherwise and didn't even sign it.... :skep:


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

J3SSEB said:


> I don't know why I got a negative rep for this comment. I was saying how pleased I was with trading with BShow. The person that gave me a negative rep thought otherwise and didn't even sign it.... :skep:


Sorry to hear that. The MTBR rep system is seriously broken; they should turn it off. Every other forum I use has a much better system of rewards to helpful posters, and no negative spineless twits.


----------



## BShow (Jun 15, 2006)

J3SSEB said:


> I don't know why I got a negative rep for this comment. I was saying how pleased I was with trading with BShow. The person that gave me a negative rep thought otherwise and didn't even sign it.... :skep:


I tried to give you and a couple others positive rep yesterday for good trades, but I think it was your other post. I did leave a comment - something about good trade but I dont think I included my name. I hope the system didnt negative rep you by mistake. Maybe the mods can look into it.


----------



## rob1208lv (Sep 8, 2007)

have :
2 brand new Hutchinson python 2.1
1 used nobby nick with stans residue

looking for :
stans crow 
racing ralphs


----------



## Renovatio (Nov 22, 2007)

I have 

x3 Panaracer Rampage. x1 C9 x1 C7 x1C4ish
x2 Kenda SM8 x1 C10 xC9
x1 Maxxis Ignitor C1-2ish 

All but Kendas have sealant residue.


----------



## ShralpSauce (Mar 22, 2012)

Have:
Maxxis Ardent 2.25 C9
Maxxis Ardent 2.25 C8
WTB Weirwolf 2.55 (old style) C6
WTB Weirwolf 2.55 (old style) C5
WTB Weirwolf 2.55 (old style) C5

Looking for: 
WTB Bronson 2.2 Race
WTB Nano 2.1 Race


----------



## trumpus (Jul 21, 2009)

Have: 
Maxxis Ardent 2.4 (C9.5 - seen <10 miles of singletrack, no sealant, clean - essentially brand new)

Want: 
Maxxis Ardent 2.25 (C8+) - would prefer new or similar condition to mine.


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

Have:
2 Conti X-Kings 2.2 (C9)

Want:
WTB Weirwolf 2.55 New Style 
WTB Wolverine 2.2
Something 2.2 or bigger. Let me know what you have.


----------



## murf99 (Dec 12, 2010)

Have:

1- nano raptor 29x2.1 new
1- captain armadillo elite 2 bliss 29x2.2 100 ish miles
1- captain armadillo elite 2 bliss 29x2.2 100 ish miles with internediate knobs snipped
2- mountain king 29x2.0 25 ish miles
1- wtb stout 29x2.3 100 ish miles
2- kenda karma 29x1.9 one never mounted, the other mounted and ridden for 5 ish miles


Want :
specialized fast track 2bliss ( not the ust/grid model) 29x2.0


----------



## IndianaXC (Jun 15, 2011)

Have: Racing Ralph 2.4. C7-8. Stans residue, no sidewall slashes, was used on the front, so no skidding. 

Want: Racing Ralph 2.25, Racing Ralph, 2.1, or Rocket Ron 2.25 in same or better condition. 

Would also sell for a reasonable price.


----------



## bde1024 (Feb 14, 2005)

J3SSEB said:


> Have:
> 2 Maxxis Ikons 2.2 eXC/3C/EXO (C9)
> 2 Conti X-Kings 2.2 (C9)
> 
> ...


I've got one C9 Ardent 2.4 EXO, and two C9 Weirwolf LT 2.55 (old style). Would trade the Ardent or both Weirwolves for one of the Ikons.


----------



## runnerbiker (May 6, 2007)

J3SSEB said:


> Have:
> 2 Maxxis Ikons 2.2 eXC/3C/EXO (C9)
> 2 Conti X-Kings 2.2 (C9)
> 
> ...


I'd have 2 Maxxis Ardent 2.4s (EXO, at least C8 condition, maybe close to C9, maybe just slightly more wear than your Ikons, no punctures, cuts, etc.--hold air awesome tubeless) that I'd trade for your Maxxis Ikons. Where yours are probably slightly better condition, I'd send you a little something, too, at least enough to cover your shipping cost.


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

bde1024 said:


> I've got one C9 Ardent 2.4 EXO, and two C9 Weirwolf LT 2.55 (old style). Would trade the Ardent or both Weirwolves for one of the Ikons.





runnerbiker said:


> I'd have 2 Maxxis Ardent 2.4s (EXO, at least C8 condition, maybe close to C9, maybe just slightly more wear than your Ikons, no punctures, cuts, etc.--hold air awesome tubeless) that I'd trade for your Maxxis Ikons. Where yours are probably slightly better condition, I'd send you a little something, too, at least enough to cover your shipping cost.


Sorry fellas, these are actually gone. I should have updated my post sooner.


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

Still have a barely used (ONLY 1) Specialized Purgatory Control 2Bliss 2.25" with a bit of stans residue up for trade..C8

Looking for another GEAX Gato or Saguaro, folding bead only.


----------



## hillharman (Sep 8, 2011)

Have: 2 x Schwalbe Nobby Nic 29x2.35 Evolution Snakeskin Tubeless Ready brand new never mounted C10

Want: 2 x Specialized Purgatory Control 2x2.4 C9+


----------



## chomxxo (Oct 15, 2008)

Have:
Raven 2.2, C8 (2) 
Crow 2.0, C8 (1) 
Raven 2.0, C6 (1) 
Nobby Nic 2.25, C10 (1) new, unmounted, unused. Performance compound


----------



## bbohr (Feb 10, 2004)

*Rampage 29er folding 2.35 to trade for 26er*

I have a 1 (one) Panaracer Rampage folding 29 x 2.35 that I would like to trade for a comparable 26 inch tire. The Rampage has never been ridden.(C10) I'm looking for a folding 26 inch tire 2.3 - 2.4. Slightly used OK.
Please PM me.
Thanks!


----------



## Ace5high (Jan 4, 2011)

I have a Brand New Never ridden Racing Ralph (new version) 2.25 Evo

I want a Nobby Nic 2.25 of any kind (Ill even take used)

PM ME!


----------



## Ace5high (Jan 4, 2011)

Hey guys, I have:

1- New Racing Ralph 29x2.25 Evo Brand New 
1- Maxxis IKON 29x2.2 EXO C-9

Im looking for a Nobby Nic, but Ill also sell either of these tires if anyone wants a good deal! Message me!


----------



## runnerbiker (May 6, 2007)

Sent you a pm, too.
I have a pair of Maxxis Ardent 2.4's that I'd trade.



Ace5high said:


> Hey guys, I have:
> 
> 1- New Racing Ralph 29x2.25 Evo Brand New
> 1- Maxxis IKON 29x2.2 EXO C-9
> ...


----------



## Ace5high (Jan 4, 2011)

Sorry not a fan of Ardents... but Ill take cash


----------



## Paragon1555 (Dec 29, 2010)

Have: Specialized Fast Trak LK 29x2.00 (2Bliss) C9

Want: Kenda Happy Medium 29x2.1


----------



## ryguy135 (Sep 24, 2010)

UPDATE:
Have:
1 Maxxis Crossmark, C7
2 Maxxis Crossmarks C10
1 Maxxis Aspen C9
1 Geax Gato C10
2 WTB Prowler SLs C10

Want:
Schwalbe Racing Ralph
Maxxis Ikon
Maxxis Ignitor
Make me an offer on anything else. I'd be interested in anything thats sub 700 grams that's not a Geax (too many punctures).


----------



## dabeetereater (Sep 19, 2011)

wtb NEW race king dtc tubeless ready tires, 2 preferably, 29x2.2
or racing ralph 29.2.2 exo tubeless ready 
lmk what ya got thanks


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

UPDATE UPDATE:
Damn that didn't take long! Tires taken by Pinkston32! :thumbsup:

UPDATE:

Ok willing to GIVE AWAY the two Halo ChoirMaster 29 tires I have collecting dust. Seriously!!! Pay for shipping and I am good (**** if you really want them I might even just pay for the damn shipping)


----------



## L4NE4 (Apr 24, 2007)

gregnash said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> Ok willing to GIVE AWAY the two Halo ChoirMaster 29 tires I have collecting dust. Seriously!!! Pay for shipping and I am good (**** if you really want them I might even just pay for the damn shipping)


Ill take you up on that


----------



## IndianaXC (Jun 15, 2011)

Have: Racing Ralph 2.4, C8/C9. Used on front, stans residue

Want: Will consider any lightweight racing tire or tires. Renegades, furious freds, Aspens, rocket ron, crow, raven, etc. etc. 

Would also sell the ralph.


----------



## rockinrod42 (Jan 26, 2010)

HAVE
2 X Racing Ralph EVO Snake Skin 2.25---C7 & C8

WANT
Nobby Nic EVO TR 2.25, C7/8
Spec 2Bliss Captain, C7/8


----------



## jrabenaldt (Feb 24, 2005)

Rockinrod42, pm sent.


----------



## brainzito (Apr 7, 2012)

Want:

Specialized Purgatory control or 
Captain control. Size >2.0

Trade:
Specialized Ground control 2.1 C6-7


----------



## Jnthomps08 (Mar 22, 2010)

*HAVE*

WTB Weirwolf 29x2.55 (old style) C9
Bontrager FR3 29x2.4 C8
Schwalbe Little Albert 29x1.9 C7

*Want/NEED
*
2.2 or 2.25 rear tire that has some grip and can be set up tubeless! Im open to suggestions.


----------



## amsapper (Mar 31, 2007)

I have some Hans Dampfs, 1 month old, I've only put about 50 miles on them, they are just too big for my EMD9, 

I'd love some Nobby Nics, or something comparable

edit: they have some stans on them.

edit2: they are Pacestar


----------



## Plusti (Apr 22, 2008)

*Specialized GC has been traded. Thanks*

*Have:*

Tire has been traded to Antonio. Many thanks to the forum and to Antonio. 

Specialized Ground Control 29" x 2.1, "Control casing", approx. weight 670g, 420/D1 casing, 60a compound. Folding bead. _Grade_: C8+. Traded and gone.

Specialized Bicycle Components

*Want:*

Continental X-King 29" x 2.2 "Protection version" & "Black chili", folding bead.

Or

Continental Race King 29" x 2.0 "Protection version" & "Black chili", folding bead.

Thanks, 
Jason

Picture of the Ground Control I have:


----------



## antonio (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks. I like it a lot as a rear tire, and am looking forward to experiencing how it performs up front.


----------



## reedfe (Sep 5, 2011)

Have:
1 Specialized Fast Trak LK sport 29x2.0 C7
Want:
More aggressive trail front tire.


----------



## mattbryant2 (Apr 19, 2005)

Anyone interested in some 700x42 Continental Travel Contacts? I have an unused set with folding beads. Nice tires -- perfect for adventure rides, commuting, or touring.

I also have a nice used set of 2.55 WTB Weirwolf tires with very low miles.

Looking for Panaracer Fire Cross 700x45 (or other 40-45ish tires suitable for mud) or Marathon Dureme/Extreme/Mondial/XR type of tires.

PM if interested!


----------



## KMan (Dec 30, 2003)

WANT
Nobby Nic EVO TR 2.25, C7/8

Have 2 Schwalbe Racing Ralphs
1 is Brand New still in the box
1 is used (with Stan's).....only about 60-70 miles on it
57-622 29x2.25's
Evolution
Compond: Triple
HS391, B-SK 67EPI

Thanks,
Michael


----------



## utarch00 (Mar 20, 2009)

Wanted Schwalbe Big Apples 2.35 prefered, but will take 2.0

I don't have anything to trade, but willing to pay cash.


----------



## dvmullet (Dec 13, 2011)

have: 
2.4 racing ralph evolution c8/9
2.4 maxxis ardent c8/9
both have stans residue but otherwise in really, really good condition

want of similar quality to what i have:
2.25 racing ralph or nobby nic of a similar size 
maxxis crossmark, aspen or icon; 2.1-2.3
i'm also up for selling either of the tires above, email me an offer

email me if you're interested at: d*[email protected] but replace the * with a v


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

Have:
2.25 Rocket Ron Pacestar TL c8/9 with about 50miles on it
Some Stans residue 
Has a 1-1.5 mm hole down right next to the bead that The Stans would'nt plug so it can only be use with tubes ( my friends say a dot of super glue and it would be good to go tubeless) Anyone interested can inspect and try before sending trade tire out.

Want: 2.4 Maxxis Ardent or
2.25 Maxxis Ikon


----------



## blackflys64 (Feb 15, 2006)

Have:
Brand New 29x2.35 Racing Ralph EVO

Want:
Maxxis Ikon EXO 29x2.2
Racing Ralph Snakeskin 29x2.25


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Have:

1 - Racing Ralph Evo 29 x 2.4, C8-9
1 - Maxxis Ardent 29 x 2.4, C7-8
Both were run with tubes, used for unicycling, so wear is very light compared to biking.

Want: 

2 - Racing Ralphs 29 x 2.25 Snakeskin, C7 or better, no Sealant, no Thrash
Being used for a Franken tire project

Will also consider buying a set of the above tires for the right price.


----------



## AuntieAPE (Nov 14, 2006)

Deleted


----------



## antonio (Jan 18, 2005)

------


----------



## mattbryant2 (Apr 19, 2005)

I have a lightly used *set of 29x2.55 WTB Weirwolf LT tires* in excellent condition, and I would like to trade for a set of high volume tires with bigger knobs -- *Ardents, Gatos, Rampages*, or something similar. Please let me know if you are interested. Thank you!


----------



## want to ride (Mar 2, 2008)

*What I'd like to get rid off*

Have:
1 Swork Renegade 2bliss ready aramid bead dual compound 
29X1.95 120 TPI C9+ it is brand new came with my new bike only a week ago

1 Specialized Renegade Control 2bliss ready aramid bead dual compound 
29X1.95 60 TPI C9+ also came with new bike mounted but never ridden

1 Maxxis Aspen Exceptition Series 29X2.1"
C8+ ridden only 4 times it's not my cup of tea.....

2 S Works Fast Trak Lk 2010 2bliss ready aramid bead dual compound
120 TPI 29X2.0" 
C8 used for a 2 months back in 2010 and sitting in the garage since then


----------



## Kjlegend (Mar 11, 2012)

Kool stuff


----------



## thomasquinn21 (Jul 23, 2010)

.....


----------



## thomasquinn21 (Jul 23, 2010)

......


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

^^nice work thomasquinn21

Have:

BNIB Specialized Fast Trak Control 29x2.2" 2bliss ready. Its the new FEA design. Still in packaging

Two used Specialized Renegade Control 29x1.95. 50 miles at most, some stans residue. 

Want:
I know they are not 29" ID, but they are 29" OD. Looking for fatties for my 9zero7


----------



## Viva Borracho (Aug 8, 2007)

I have a Continental X King 2.4 - Used once

I want a Specialized Ground Control or Purgatory 2.3


----------



## drz400sm (Nov 12, 2008)

Have: 

1) schwalbe nobby nic 2.35 Evo snakeskin (used 2 times, less then 25 miles on dirt only)
2) schwalbe racing Ralph 2.25 Evo (used 2 times, less then 25 miles on dirt only)
3) x2 kenda small block 8 standard folding series (take offs from used bike, show wear but still have good tread on both tires, I'm guessing about 60-75 miles on them, would only recommend using with tubes)

Want:

1) Nobby nic 2.25 snakeskin
2) racing Ralph 2.25 snakeskin 

I didn't realize how much more volume the 2.35 nobby nic has, compared to the 2.25 version. Bought it for XC riding, but would be better for trail or all mountain. The racing Ralph is awesome, but I'd really prefer the snakeskin version. I planned on using it for training, but I think it's better suited for race days. I would also consider any other XC oriented, fast rolling, lightweight tire with a thicker sidewall. 

The sb8's would be perfect for someone looking for fast rolling city tire. Both tires def look used, but plenty of tread and no tears. I only run tubeless and have no intentions of ever using these. I will trade these for anything. Or send me your "I'm too broke to buy tires" or sad story...and cover the shipping costs...and their yours. I'd rather help a broke fellow rider get back on his/her bike then make a profit.


----------



## jrabenaldt (Feb 24, 2005)

drz400sm, pm sent.


----------



## snowdrifter (Aug 2, 2006)

Have: 2.35 nobby nic pacestar tl, very low miles, sealant residue.

Want: 2.25 nobby nic tl pacestar low miles


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

mtbtireswap.com still up and running, not much activity but post em up if you got em!


----------



## trumpus (Jul 21, 2009)

Have:
(2) Maxxis Aspen 2.1 C10 (1 ride each)
Maxxis Ignitor 2.1 C6
Kenda SB8 2.1 C7, some sealant on bead


Want:
Schwalbe RR 2.25 snake skin
Schwalbe NN 2.35 snake skin

or 
(2) Tioga Psycho Genius 2.3


----------



## Wardy1 (Nov 4, 2012)

Have (2) Conti Race Kings
Want (2) Conti X Kings


----------



## benalmeer (Nov 5, 2012)

Very Nice. thanks for the information


----------



## SoCalMXrider (Nov 18, 2012)

*when*

:madman: when does it start


----------



## joe_bloe (Nov 18, 2010)

Have: two Kenda Karma 29x2.2, C-8
Want: Anything tubeless-ready, 29x2.1 or 2.2, like Geax TNT or Spec 2Bliss.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

Have: Geax AKA 29 2.2 - C10

Want: 
Panaracer Rampage 29 x 2.35 - C10
or
Maxxis Beaver 29x2.0 C10

Dont forget to Post em up at MTBtireswap.com


----------



## rockinrod35 (Jan 4, 2006)

Have:
Schwalbe Racing Ralph-2.25 snakeskin, not tubeless-ready-C7

Want:
Maxxis Ardent 2.25, or
Nobby Nic TL


----------



## intheways (Apr 19, 2004)

Have: Wolverine TCS 29-only a couple of weeks old

Want: Panaracer CG XC, Schwalbe Marathon Mondial or Dureme


----------



## jesspal (Apr 26, 2009)

Have: C9 RR 29 x 2.25 EVO tubeless
c7 of same 

Want: Maxxis Ardent or Ignitor of C9 quality.


----------



## rattpoison (Aug 10, 2004)

Have: 1 pair Schwalbe Hans Dampf 29x2.35 Trailstar(soft) compound. 2 rides on them and they look perfectly new. *C9*

Want: 1 pair Specialized Butcher 29x2.3 or Minion prototype

If you want to order the Specialized tires and ship 'em to me, I'll ship you mine, since the Hans Dampf's cost a lot more. You're essentially getting near new Hans Damf's for $55 each.


----------



## trumpus (Jul 21, 2009)

Want: (2) Schwalbe SS EVO Racing Ralphs (2.2 or 2.35),

Have - stuff you don't want - so sell me your RR's!!


----------



## fire_strom (Sep 4, 2009)

Have: 2 Specialized FastTrak 29x2.0 C9+. One S-Works one Control. Both 2 Bliss. Brand new take of from 2013 Stumpjumper Expert Carbon. Includes tubes if you want them.

Want: 2 Nobby Nic EVO SS 29x2.25 

Can put some cash in too.

scott dot g at optimum dot net


----------



## jackattack (Nov 27, 2009)

I have a pair of Maxxlite 29, 2 rides on them.
I want RaRas or RoRos.


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

I have a used specialized ground control 2.1 (control casing) that I'll trade for anything useful.

Its used but the knobs aren't worn badly. There is a very small slice in the sidewall that stans can't keep sealed, but the tire works fine with a tube. This is pretty much just good if you want to try one of these for a while without spending $55. 

pm for pic and offers.


----------



## SHICKS (Jun 3, 2009)

I have a pair of Rubena Scylla and Kratos 29x2.25 in C9 condition. 

Looking for one or a pair of Racing Ralph in C8 or C9 29.2.25 or Rocket Ron or Nobby Nic

or Ardents


----------



## JonMX5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Got a Crossmark Lust 29x2.1 with a couple hundred miles on it. The tread isn't worn too bad but it does have a pinhole puncture. Stan's seals it up just fine.

Also have a Kenda Nevegal 29x2.2 with about 20 miles on it. 

Both were run tubeless.


----------



## trrubicon06 (Jul 24, 2009)

Have...

29x2.4 Specialized Purgatory control...C9

29x2.1 WTB Nano Race folding...C7

Both ran tubeless.

Not looking to swap, since I just got new tires. I am looking for some single speed rear cogs. Mainly 17,18,19 tooth. 

Please PM me, since I don't check this thread often

Jason


----------



## BigGK (Jun 22, 2012)

Wanted - Hans Dampf - w/ Snakeskin 

I do have 2 Spesh Renegades one S works one isnt, stock off my 2012 stumpy. I kinda wanted to keep them as a spare wheel set, just wanted to buy the HD, but I'm willing to sell em if needed


----------



## mattbryant2 (Apr 19, 2005)

I have a lightly used set of front and rear Kenda Klaw XTs, 29x1.95. These were NOS I came across in the fall, and since then I put maybe 5 rides on the tires.

I'm looking for a set of WTB Nano 29x2.1 tires, preferably the Race model with folding beads. I have some random parts I could sweeten the deal with if necessary. 

Email if interested.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Have:
Spec Captain 2.2 c9 some sealant
Ardent 2.4 c9 some sealant
WWLT 2.55 c8 some sealant
2x 45c Firecross
1x X-King Protection Black Chili 2.2 c9 some sealant

Want:
Pair of 700c studded tires no bigger then 35c
Pair of cyclocross clincher race tires
Pair of Bontrager XDX 1.8s
WTB Nano 2.1 folding


----------



## springer912 (Jul 22, 2011)

maxxis crossmark 29er
to maxxis ignitor 2.1 best tire i have rode yet for the front.


----------



## springer912 (Jul 22, 2011)

English onky


----------



## wildh (Jun 20, 2011)

Have schwalbe racing Ralph's evo pace star 2.1 c10 (off new bike) x2
Want kenda honey badger 2.2 new.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Mr Pink57 said:


> Have all 29ers:
> Spec Captain 2.2 c9 some sealant
> Spec Fast Trak LK 2.0 c9 some sealant
> Ardent 2.4 c9 some sealant
> ...


My list is updated


----------



## Maheoway (Nov 19, 2006)

Have 2 Panaracer Cedric Gracia's and 2 Specialized Eskars, little or no miles.
Want Bontrager 29-4


----------



## hrdude (Feb 17, 2006)

Traded


----------



## antonio (Jan 18, 2005)

hrdude said:


> Have: Schwalbe Hans Dampf 29x2.35 Evo, snakeskin, pacestar. C8-9.
> 
> Want: Geax Gato folding 29x2.3 OR Schwalbe Nobby Nic Evo, pacestar 29x2.25


Have a Geax Gato 2.3, C9, that I'm willing to trade. Sending PM.


----------



## drz400sm (Nov 12, 2008)

Have the following 29er tires:

-Maxxis Ardent 2.25 EXC LUST UST 120TPI Folding (Brand New, Unopened)
-Maxxis Ikon 2.20 Folding 60TPI Single Ply/Compound (Brand New, Unopened)
-Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2.25 Evolution (newest tread design, less than 20 miles on it)

Want:

Basically just looking for anything under 700grams with sidewall protection, 2.2 or larger, such as: Ikon Exo; Conti Black Chili Protection Race King, X King, Trail King; Schwalbe Snakeskin Racing Ralph or Rocket Ron. Will also consider trade for other components...PM me if interested and we can make the trades ASAP. Cheers.


----------



## dirtdan (Jun 27, 2011)

Have:
(1) Maxxis Ardent LUST 29X2.25 - C9+ (100 trail miles)
(1) Maxxis Ardent LUST 29X2.25 - C8+ (200 trail miles)

Want:
Schwalbe Rocket Ron 29r
or
Schwalbe Nobby Nic 29r
or
Continental X-King 29X2.2 Protection

Local Trades would be great. I'm in Somerville, MA.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

Have - Geax Gato C10
Want - Hans Dampf (front) or Rampage or Mtn King II

Local trades would be great, I am in East Bay CA


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

sold & traded


----------



## Ace5high (Jan 4, 2011)

*My New List*

*Have*

Nobby Nic 29 x 2.25 C7
Racing Ralph (non SS) 2.25 C5
Maxxis Ignitor 2.1 (non exo) C10

*Want *

WTB - Nineline or Nano (race only)

Geax - AKA

Michelin - wild Grip'R OR Race'R

Coni - RaceKing

Or new Rocket Ron...


----------



## pinkston32 (May 31, 2011)

PM sent to the post above mine.


----------



## dirtdan (Jun 27, 2011)

(1) Continental Rubber Queen (Trail King) 26X2.4 - Brand New

Want:
Anything useful. A new thing of T-9 lube, Stan's, a cyclocross speed tire, an osprey bladder, a pressure gauge, a six pack, whatever... If you want it, offer up something, maybe even a poem.
Local Trades would be great. I'm in Somerville, MA.


----------



## smmokan (Oct 4, 2005)

Have: 

29 x 2.1" Maxxis Aspen 60tpi, 585g (C10- brand new takeoff)

Want: 

Maxxis Ardent 29 x 2.4"
Schwalbe Nobby Nic 29 x 2.25" Performance
... or similar


----------



## Ace5high (Jan 4, 2011)

*Updated List*

I have-

Maxxis Ignitor 2.1 NON exo (620 grams) - C10

Racing Ralph 2.25 NON ss (550grams) - C6

Continental X-King 2.20 RACESPORT version (540grams!) - C10

Want-

New Rocket Ron

Ikon 2.25 NON exo

PM ME!


----------



## Mr. 68 Hundred (Feb 6, 2011)

*Have*
*2.4" Chunky Monkey; C9.9; mounted w/ tube; never ridden (qty: 1)
**2.2" Bontrager 29-1; C8; ridden w/ tube less than 10 miles (qty: 2)*
*2.35" Hans Damph Snakeskin Trailstar; C6; ridden tubeless with Stan's; mostly cleaned out; tread is in good condition though a few of the side knobs are starting to tear at the base; maybe 5% of them (qty: 1)
*2.35" Nobby Nic Snakeskin Pacestar; C7; ridden tubeless with Stan's; mostly cleaned out (qty: 1)
**2.25" Michelin Wild Grip-R; C8; ridden with tube; (qty:1)*

*Want*
*I'm looking for 29" X 2.5" Minion DHF's only (62A/60A version preferred). If you give me* 2 *1 of them,* C9 *C8 or better, I'll send you all my tires.* Other offers entertained. By "mostly cleaned out," I mean I took a scrub brush with hot soapy water to scrub out as much Stan's as I could without spending all day doing it.


----------



## Performula (Feb 20, 2013)

I have a 29er Kenda Slant Six I'd like to trade. The tire is terrible for my area. It has roughly twenty-five to 30 miles and I will supply photos. No rips, tears, never been punctured, etc. I need something for the Rocky Mountains and some sand. If your tire is new I'll throw in the difference.


----------



## Maheoway (Nov 19, 2006)

Wanted Bontrager. 29-4 first generation


----------



## Chuch (Jan 10, 2013)

After this weekend, I am going to have a (C8) Specialized Purgatory Control 29X2.2 that came on the Stumpy FSR I own. I'm looking for 29X2.3 of a Ground Control or similar tire in larger volume.


----------



## toot334455 (Apr 4, 2013)

Have: 29er 2x slant 6; C8

Want:29er 
Ardents
Continental X-king
Weirwolf
bronson


----------



## TomP (Jan 12, 2004)

Have 1 Racing Ralph 29" 2.25 EVO TLR Pace Star, brand new take-off from a 2013 Giant Anthem, never ridden.

Want Specialized 2Bliss, Control casing, new only (29" of course). 

Tell me what you have--Ground Control or Captain preferred. Would probably be interested in Renegade if you have one.


----------



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

Nevermind.


----------



## Steven Parrish (Jul 22, 2013)

Have:
(2)Specialized Fast Trak Sport, 29"x2.0", wire bead

Want:
(2)Kenda Nevegal MTB Tire (Black, 29x2.2mm)

Would be fine with one for one though, mainly need the Nevegal for the front, though both would work fine as well.


----------



## nelson73 (Jun 3, 2012)

Have: 1- Maxxis Ardent 2.4 (new in box)

Want: Maxxis Ardent 2.1 or

Kenda Slant Six 2.2


----------



## ryansod (May 26, 2011)

Have:
Nobby Nic, EVO, TLR, Snakeskin, Pace Star 3 : 2.25 C9
Mountain King ProTection: 2.2 C8
**** I know this shouldn't be here but just in case anyone wants them****
Crankbrothers eggbeater 2: C7


want:
High Roller II: 2.3 C8 or higher
Minion DHR II: 2.3 C8 or higher


----------



## Pslide (Jul 3, 2006)

Have
2 Panaracer Driver 29 x 2.2 - C9

Want
Butcher 2.3
Purgatory 2.3
Minion DHR II 2.3


----------



## -sparky- (Jul 16, 2013)

Have
Set of Bontrager 29-2 c-9 didn't ride them long,came stock on marlin.

Want
Any set of tires good for slick muddy stuff c6 or above


----------



## jrabenaldt (Feb 24, 2005)

Have: Geax AKA 29x2.2 non TNT that is c-9 (sealant has been used).

Want: SB-8, Bontrager XR-0 or 1, or a non-Lust CrossMark


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

Have
(2) Specialized Renegade 2bliss Control 1.95. C9. Maybe 10 miles on them. 
Some Stans residue. 

Want.
Schwalbe Tires. Rocket Ron, Racing Ralph. Will add $$ on my end.


----------



## Nakedbabytoes (Jul 24, 2012)

Have:
WTB Exiwolf stock 29 X 2.3 tires from a Karate Monkey. Light wear. Can send pics.

Want:
700c x 38-45 CX tires or Bruce Gordons.

My KM has 700c Delgado Cross rims but 29er tires will fit(hence my "have").


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Have:
Maxxis Ardent 29x2.4 c8 (some sealant)
Cont XKing 29x2.2 Protection Black Chili c5 (has a knick in the sidewall sealant sealed it up though)
WTB WWLT 29x2.55 (old school) c6 (has some sealant overall still good)
WTB Mutano 700x44c x2 (c9)
Schwalbe Smart Sam 700x52mm (c9) hardly used
Specialized Fast Trak 29x2.0 (old school not LK) c8
Panaracer FireCross CX 700x45c c8

Want:
2x Panaracer Pasela TG 35c folding bead please
2x 26in studded tires (for commuter)
2x CX race tires (something all around like a Spec Captain or RaRa)
16t or 17t Tomicog or the like


----------



## shugarbear (Aug 28, 2012)

have 2 sets of tires to trade. 

Nevegal 2.35 wire bead tires 100 miles. 

Maxxis ardent 2.4 - 60 miles some sealant in them.


----------



## itsice (Jan 10, 2012)

Have: 1 - Specialized S-Works Fast Trak 29x2.0, New, take-off, never ridden.

Want: higher volume XC tires for loose over hard conditions, RaRa, Fast Trak 2.2, Conti X King or Race King, Etc. - I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## SpeedyChix (Apr 17, 2005)

*Mostly new tires to trade*

*traded* New Racing Ralph 29" 2.25 EVO tire C10
*traded* New Maxxis Ignitor 29" 2.1 C10
Maxxis Ignitor 29" 2.1 C8
Bontrager Jones XR 29" 2.25 C9

Would love: 27.5 / 650B XC tires in C9-10 condition, will swap the Ignitor and Jones pair for a single tire.


----------



## antonio (Jan 18, 2005)

Have:
Maxxis Ignitor 29x2.1 C9

Want:
GEAX Gato 29x2.3 (non-TNT) - C8 or better


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Have -*2013 Schwalbe Nobby Nic Evo SnakeSkin PaceStar TLR. 29 X 2.35. Practically new. C9

Want -*2013 Schwalb Hans Dampf Evo SnakeSkin PaceStar TLR 29 X 2.35 in same condition

trade only please


----------



## Hanzo90802 (Feb 19, 2004)

Have Schwalbe RaRa EVO 2.4 C7/8 with sealant

Want Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2.35 C8 or will buy it outright.


----------



## steepisgood (Sep 21, 2012)

Have:
Geax Sagurro 2.2 x 29 TNT tubeless ready - 2 pcs. brand new
Geax Sagurro 2.2 x 29 non tubeless -1 pc. brand new

Looking for a Rocket Ron or Racing ralph in 29 x 2.35 or 2.4
another tire, lighter weight for XC but large volume 2.3- 2.4


----------



## murf99 (Dec 12, 2010)

Have a new ardent 29x2.4
A couple wire bead exiwolf c-8
Gear Saguaro 29x2.2 c-8
Captain 29x2.2 armadillio c-8
Nano wire bead 29x2.1 c-9
Renegade 29x1.95 c-8
Fast trak 29x2.0 sparks c-8
Nano folding 29x2.1 c-9
Rampage 29x2.35 c-6/7
Captain armaidillo 29x2.0 c-8
Ardent 29x2.25 c-8
Wolverine 29x2.2 c-8

All tires have stans residue

Want ikon 29x2.35
Racing Ralph 29x2.4 /2.35

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## -sparky- (Jul 16, 2013)

Wtb Bronson 2.2 wire bead c-8
Wtb Bronson 2.2 aramid bead c-8

Want any folding xc tire but would prefer a x king or mountain king c-7 or above,I would also sell either one of these tires.


----------



## jammin (Dec 9, 2005)

Have: These are 2013 new take offs.

S-Works Fast Trak, 2Bliss Ready, 120 TPI, aramid bead, 29x2.0" C-10

Specialized Fast Trak Control, 2Bliss Ready, 60 TPI, aramid bead, 29x2.0" C-10 



Want:

Specialized Ground Control, 2Bliss Ready, 60TPI, aramid bead, 29x2.3" C-10

Specialized Ground Control, 2Bliss Ready, 60TPI, aramid bead, 29x2.1" C-10


----------



## tigweld (Sep 26, 2005)

Have: Michelin Wild Gripr2 Advanced 2.25 C10

Want: Racing Ralph 2.25 snakeskin C9
Or cash


----------



## mattbryant2 (Apr 19, 2005)

I have a brand new set of WTB Nano Race 29x2.1 folding tires I am interested in trading for a nice set of higher-volume low-tread 29er tires. 

I also have a front and rear set of Kenda Klaw XT 29x1.95 tires in excellent condition (fantastic mud tires), which I would like to trade for some nice condition 700x32-35 Panaracers, either Paselas or T-Servs, or something relatively comparable.

Thanks.


----------



## hankscorpio (Jun 20, 2012)

How is this thread working? are people just mailing each other tires on good faith?

I have a 2.2 WTB Bronson Race folding bead I just dont care for. I would say its a c7 but I guess a case could be made for c6 or c8?

Open to most trades but would love Racing Ralph, Rocket Ron, X king, Mtn king, anything that is not super small or crazy aggressive like dh tires.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Have:
Panaracer 700x28c skinwall wire bead x2
Continental Race King 29x2.2 folding bead x1
Maxxis Ardent 29x2.4 x1
Spesh The Captain 29x2.2 x1

Want:
Schwalbe 29x2.15/2.35 Big Apple reflective sidewall x1
Panaracer Pasela TG 700x32/35 folding bead x2


----------



## Bike Whisperer (Aug 7, 2012)

I have:
Specialized Purgatory S-Works 2Bliss 29x2.2 C-8
Specialized Purgatory Control 2Bliss 29x2.2 with C-8
Specialized Purgatory Control 2Bliss 29x2.4 with C-9

All have been used tubeless so there is sealant residue inside. Never had a puncture and no sidewall cuts.

Willing to trade all three for a matching pair of similar condition:
Maxxis Ardent EXO 29x2.4
Schwalbe Hans Dampf TL 29x2.35
Continental Trail King Protection 29x2.4
WTB Weirwolf TCS 29x2.3


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

Have: 
2 bontrager "team issue" 29-4 tires, c7 (some tread wear, stans residue)

Want:
conti x-king 2.2 or 2.4 w/ protection sidewall
maxxis ikon EXO 2.2 or 2.35


----------



## broeli (Feb 15, 2008)

Have brand new takeoff Nobby Nic 29x2.35 and brand new kenda small block 8. Looking for maxxis ikon, racing Ralph or rocket Ron. Might consider other light fast rolling tire


----------



## steiny (Jul 8, 2004)

-Removed-


----------



## TeamRWB (Feb 19, 2014)

Have:

Geax Saguaro 2.2 TNT
WTB Stout 2.3
Both brand new never ridden

Want:
Maxxis Ardent
Maxxis Ardent Race
Maxxis Icon
Geax Saguaro non TNT
Specialized Purgatory Control
Specialized Butcher Control

It's Our Turn!
Team RWB Colorado Springs
www.TeamRWB.org


----------



## fire_strom (Sep 4, 2009)

broeli said:


> Have brand new takeoff Nobby Nic 29x2.35 and brand new kenda small block 8. Looking for maxxis ikon, racing Ralph or rocket Ron. Might consider other light fast rolling tire


Is the Nobby Nic evo or performance? Which sidewall, and which bead? I have some RaRa's and RoRo's. 2.25 evo's. 
G

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Firemedix911 (Jul 13, 2010)

Have a pair Nobby Nics. 2.25, Snake Skin. Around 100miles on them. No wear whatsoever in the knobs. 
Looking for RocketRon and Specialized Renegade. May consider Racing Ralphs. 

Located in Miami.


----------



## fire_strom (Sep 4, 2009)

Firemedix911 said:


> Have a pair Nobby Nics. 2.25, Snake Skin. Around 100miles on them. No wear whatsoever in the knobs.
> Looking for RocketRon and Specialized Renegade. May consider Racing Ralphs.
> 
> Located in Miami.


Have a Rocket Ron. Email or PM me and I can send you pictures. I need that Nic.
-G


----------



## Firemedix911 (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm dealing right now with a person here for the tires. If the trade doesn't go thru I'll let you know. Thanks.


----------



## fire_strom (Sep 4, 2009)

Ok. Thanks. 
G


----------



## yeahdog31 (Jul 13, 2009)

Have:
2 BRAND NEW in boxes Schwalbe Hans Dampf Evo TR 29x2.35, Pacestar compound.
Want:
1 Nobby Nic 29x2.35 Evo, 
1 Racing Ralph 29.2x35 Evo 
(no "Performance" level tires, please).

Would consider a trade of a previously mounted tire, provided it was still in excellent condition.
Let me know if you're intersted.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

I have 2 brand new Geax AKA 2.2 
2014 Geax 29 x 2.2 For Sale

Trade for one Ikon 2.2

PM me


----------



## santa cruzer73 (Oct 22, 2013)

Have
schwalbe big apples 29x2.15 new!
Maxxis crossmax ust 2.10

want
Nothing!

Just sold schwalbe big apples 2.35


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 1, 2013)

Have:

-29x2.3 Specialized Purgatory, less than 150 miles on it as a front tire
-29x2.3 Specialized Ground Control, less than 100 miles on it as a rear tire

Both are the "Control" sidewall models and as the pictures show, besides being dirty they are essentially new.

Looking for:
-cash
-Maxxis Minion DHF 29x2.5 3C/EXO/TR
-Schwalbe Hans Dampf Snakeskin Evo Trailstar

Not looking for used tires (I'm picky) so I'd obviously add cash or give you both tires for one of the above I'm looking for.

Message me with any questions.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

*Looking For....*

Bontrager XR4 - 2.2 and 2.3, C8 and above. Purchase outright. PM me.


----------



## fire_strom (Sep 4, 2009)

Have new in retail package:
Specialized Purgatory 2Bliss Grid 29x2.3
Specialized Butcher 2Bliss Grid 29x2.3










Ended up just buying the tires I wanted so these are now more for sale than for trade (hundred bucks shipped US) I do need rear 10 speed shifter and derailleur so there could be a trade.

Also have:
New take offs:
Specialized Fast Track S-Works 29.2.0
Specialized Fast Track Control 29.2.0

Trade for the same tires in 2.2 preferably both Control or some other medium volume fast tires. 
Or trade for cash, 70 bucks shipped US.


----------



## timboland (Nov 10, 2013)

I have a brand-new-in-packaging continental Mountain King2 2.4, tubeless ready with Pro Tection and Black Chili compound.

looking for Crossmark, Saguaro, Ikon or similar "fast-ish" tire for rear.


----------



## TeamRWB (Feb 19, 2014)

timboland said:


> I have a brand-new-in-packaging continental Mountain King2 2.4, tubeless ready with Pro Tection and Black Chili compound.
> 
> looking for Crossmark, Saguaro, Ikon or similar "fast-ish" tire for rear.


I have a new Saguaro

It's Our Turn!
Team RWB Colorado Springs
www.TeamRWB.org


----------



## Hanzo90802 (Feb 19, 2004)

2 Racing Ralphs 2.4 Tubless Ready EVO has Stans residue. The one on the right was used on the rear and has more wear on it. Looking for a 2.25 Rocket Ron or Nobby Nic. Would be willing to trade 2 for 1.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Have - Schwalbe Nobby Nic 29x2.35 Evo Snakeskin Pacestar - Has a couple rides on it but is like new. Some Stans residue. Didnt like it as a front tire - replaced it with a Hans Dampf -

Want - New version of the Schwalbe Rocket Ron 29x2.25 Evo Snakeskin Pacestar in comparable condition to the NN.


----------



## goose8 (Feb 24, 2007)

Have: 
Hans Dampf 29x2.35 C9
On-One Smorgasboard 29x2.2 C8

Want
Maxxis Minion DHF 29x2.5, C8 or better


----------



## Sickmak90 (May 27, 2012)

Have a like new 29x2.2 nevegal pro 

Looking for something less aggressive in the same size.


----------



## Sickmak90 (May 27, 2012)

I also have a like new racing Ralph 2.1 I'd trade.


----------



## Bman66 (Jul 28, 2014)

Hey everyone,first post. I have a set of Nevegal 29x2.20,they were mounted up,rode on for about ten miles. They rub on my frame and have no clearance at front derailuer. I would like to swap them for same tire,just in 2.1 or a set of slant 6's. 29 x21. Any help would be great!!


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Looking for some narrow 29" tires for a monstercross build. Maybe 1.9's or smaller?


----------



## Sickmak90 (May 27, 2012)

Two like new nevegal pro 29x2.2"

Will trade for one less aggressive, faster rolling 29x2.2-2.3


----------



## dfrazm (Oct 4, 2007)

Have: Never ridden Maxxis DHF 29 X 2.5 EXO/TR

Want: Brand new Geax Goma 29 X 2.4 foldable (not TNT)


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

dfrazm said:


> Have: Never ridden Maxxis DHF 29 X 2.5 EXO/TR
> 
> Want: Brand new Geax Goma 29 X 2.4 foldable (not TNT)


Would you consider a Brand New Geax Gato 2.3 TNT ?


----------



## XC Mike (Sep 26, 2004)

Have: (2) KENDA Small Block 8 29x2.1 SCT, DTC under 20 miles on pair used with tubes C9

Want: (1) Continental Mountain King II 2.4 Protection Version C8-C9


----------



## El Caballo (Nov 22, 2004)

Have: 
(1) 29x2.5 Maxxis Minion DHFII EXO TR, C10 (New in the packaging)
(1) 29x2.1 Specialized Ground Control, C9 (taken off new bike, one demo ride only)
(1) 29x2.35 Panaracer Rampage, C8+/C9- (several rides but transition knobs still have all the hatching)

Want:
29x2.3 Specialized Ground Control, C8 or better
29x2.3 Specialized Purgatory, C8 or better
29x2.25 On-One Smorgasbord, C8 or better
29x2.25/2.4 WTB Trail Boss, C8 or better


----------



## Sickmak90 (May 27, 2012)

El Caballo said:


> Have:
> (1) 29x2.5 Maxxis Minion DHFII EXO TR, C10 (New in the packaging)
> (1) 29x2.1 Specialized Ground Control, C9 (taken off new bike, one demo ride only)
> (1) 29x2.35 Panaracer Rampage, C8+/C9- (several rides but transition knobs still have all the hatching)
> ...


Would you sell the ground control? Is it tubeless?


----------



## El Caballo (Nov 22, 2004)

Sickmak90 said:


> Would you sell the ground control? Is it tubeless?


PMed you a few days ago but haven't heard back. Let me know.


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

I have a pair of Bontrager FR3s trade for large volume XC tires


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

have:
29x2.4 Maxxis Ardent EXO. 8/10 tread left. has a small glued patch that has held for over a year. includes pre-installed layer of Stan's goop.

29x2.2 Conti X-King with "ProTection" sidewalls. 7/10 tread. Has an annoying wobble in the casing but seals up and grips fine.

29x2.2 Maxxis Ikon (not EXO). folding bead, lightweight for its volume. Has been used tubeless but I find that the sidewall is a bit thin for tubeless use.

want:
tubeless-ready NARROW 29" or CX-type tires for a monstercross/gravel build. 29x1.8 or 700x35 would be great. must be a tubeless-ready tire.


----------



## 1up (Feb 8, 2009)

Have:
Schwalbe Racing Ralph 29x2.25 - Evo version, Tubeless ready. Good tread left. 2 available. Setup as tubeless so has sealant residue.

Bontrager XR4/XR3 in 29x2.30 - Tubeless Ready version, only a few rides on it. Setup as tubeless so has sealant residue. 1 of each available

Want:
Maxxis Ikon/Crossmark (Tubeless Version) in 29x2.20 or larger
2.35 Schwalbe Racing Ralph

Send me a PM


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

Have brand new in pkg Specialized Fast Trak 29X 2.2" Control casing 

Want 29X 2.3" Ground Control with Control casing or maybe a Purgatory 29X 2.3. Must be Control casing, not interested in S-Works or UST. Thx


----------



## GeneB (Oct 14, 2014)

Have N.I.P. 2015 Racing Ralph 29x2.25 TL-EASY 

Want 2015 (only) Nobby Nic same size.


----------



## Jaxxx (Jun 16, 2014)

have....

Hans Damp 2.35 evo, snakeskin, TLR ... one brand new in box , other 9/10 tubeless.

looking for...

racing ralph 2.25 tlr
or
maxxis Ikon tlr


----------



## GeneB (Oct 14, 2014)

GeneB said:


> Have N.I.P. 2015 Racing Ralph 29x2.25 TL-EASY
> 
> Want 2015 (only) Nobby Nic same size.


I got the Nobby Nic and willing to sell off the Ralph


----------



## pgm83 (Oct 13, 2014)

Sickmak90 said:


> Have a like new 29x2.2 nevegal pro
> 
> Looking for something less aggressive in the same size.


I have two 29x2.2 Honey Badgers that were only used tubed for a 15 mile test ride. 120tpi DTC. I wouldn't mind keeping one and throwing a Nevegal up front for the winter.


----------



## pgm83 (Oct 13, 2014)

Have: The *Two* Honey Badgers above

Want: One new Mountain King 2.4 Protection, Specialized Purgatory or Butcher 2.3 Control, or something similar (decent trail front tire, tubeless ready, ~800 grams) in the 2.3-2.4 width?

I need something more aggressive up front for winter and don't need 4 Honey Badgers.


----------



## giant_kyle (May 26, 2007)

*3 tires*

WTB Nano 2.1
Bonty 29.3x2.0
Bonty 29.3x2.25 TLR Team Issue

Looking for some 2.25-2.5 tires. Maybe SB8 or Slant 6 something like that.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

giant_kyle said:


> WTB Nano 2.1
> Bonty 29.3x2.0
> Bonty 29.3x2.25 TLR Team Issue
> 
> Looking for some 2.25-2.5 tires. Maybe SB8 or Slant 6 something like that.


I have a Slant Six for the Bontragers....PM me.


----------



## giant_kyle (May 26, 2007)

Just bought a set. Sorry I didn't give this more time. Have anything else non tire related to trade or would you want to buy them?


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

giant_kyle said:


> Just bought a set. Sorry I didn't give this more time. Have anything else non tire related to trade or would you want to buy them?


How much for the 29-3 2.25? Possible trade for seatclamps?

1) 30.9 Salsa Liplock black
2) 34.9 Woodman ano red
3) 36.4 Bontrager RXL black


----------



## giant_kyle (May 26, 2007)

What are they worth? I've got no idea


----------



## The Gooch (Dec 21, 2014)

Have:
Continental Race Kings 2.2 (front and rear, barely worn)

Want:
Unused/Like new 2.0-2.4 slicks


----------



## Jaxxx (Jun 16, 2014)

Have : Brand new 29x2.35 hams dampf evo pace star TLR in box 

Want: fast rolling 29" tlr tire


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

snip


----------



## matto6 (Dec 28, 2013)

Have: Nothing left!

Want: Nothing left!


----------



## TheDwayyo (Dec 2, 2014)

I have two brand new (take offs from my new bike, I never rode them) Bontrager XR3 Experts and I'd like to swap for Nevegals or Ardents.


----------



## Keyaroxy (Jul 14, 2004)

Have - NEW PAIR of 29er Racing Ralph 2.25 (610g) 

Want - 2.3 or BIGGER - HansDampf, Nobbie Nicks, Mtn Kings, OnOnes.......what ya got?

Thanks


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

Looking to trade Mountain King 29x2.2 RaceSport Black Chili (9.9/10, used one ride) for 29x2.2 or 2.4 NEW Schwalbe Racing Ralph.


----------



## Doingitright (Jan 9, 2014)

In the Bay Area and have Brand new 29" XC tires.

1x 29"x1.95" RENEGADE CONTROL 2BLISS READY
1x 29"x2.0" S-WORKS FAST TRAK 2BLISS READY

Looking for 2.3 renegade, or 2.2 Fast Trak, ground control, or Captains...S-works casing please.

Specialized 29" Tires


----------



## jcolby (Dec 11, 2011)

I know it's a bit of a stretch as I sold my 29er and don't have any need for 29er tires anymore but...

Have:
set of Conti Race Kings Protection sidewalls 29x2.2, C7, Stan's residue
set of racing ralphs EVO non-SS, 29x2.25 C5, still plenty of tread but one tire has a small cut that has been holding fine with a boot

want: one-up or wolf tooth rear cog (40 or 42)
N/W single ring 30 or 32t
new shimano brake pads (F-type finned pads)
any new aggressive 27.5 tire (butcher, mountain king etc.)

would be willing to trade all 4 tires for any above item


----------



## GeneB (Oct 14, 2014)

I have a boatload of 26" tires if anyone is interested.

NEW:
qty 2 26x2.35 DTC 120 tpi Nevegal
qty 1 26x2.4 Conti Mtn King
qty 1 26x2.35 Maxxis Ignitor

Used 1 ride and removed...tubed, no residue:
qty1 26x2.55 WTB weirwolf LT
qty1 26x2.7 Nevegal wire bead BIG downhill tire

qty 1 650Bx2.4 Vee Rubber Trail Taker NEW aggressive looks like Hans Dampf

qty 2 Vittoria Rubino 700c x 23 tan 1 ride road tire
qty 2 Vittoria Rubino 700c x 23 red 1 ride road tire


----------



## Bike Whisperer (Aug 7, 2012)

Have
Specialized Purgatory (1st gen) Control 2Bliss
-29 x 2.2 (same size as current 2.3)
-29 x 2.4 (big volume!)
Work great on Stans rims as well as TCS rims. C 7-8, not cuts. Sidewalls weep a little, typical of Special Ed 2Bliss tires.

Geax Gato TNT 29 x 2.3 
-Pair, C9, dual compound
-Work best on UST, Velocity, and TCS rims, not good on Stans or equivalent.

I also have a tubeless wheelset in my signature that would work with either of these tires.

Tires I am interested in
-Maxxis Ardent EXO 29 x 2.25 and 2.4
-Vee Rubber Speed R 29 x 2.3 and 2.4
-Vee Rubber Race V 29 x 2.35

Also would consider trading for other bike parts. Ti alt bars being on the top of my list.


----------



## TheDwayyo (Dec 2, 2014)

Just ended up with a third XR3, brand new. That makes three... I'd give two for a new Nevegal or Ardent.


----------



## GeneB (Oct 14, 2014)

I'll check to see if I've got a back-up Nevegal...


----------



## MidNight_Rider (Mar 12, 2011)

I have:
Continental XKING 2.4 single C10
Kenda KARMA 2.2 set Has stans residue C6 
Bontrager Jones ACX 2.2 single Has stans residue C6
The Captain 2.2 single Has stans residue C8

I want:
Purgatory Control 2.4 C9
Continental Mountain King 2.4 C9
A meaty aggressive tire in a 2.4/2.5 C7 or greater. 

Thanks for looking.


*Updated 14 Feb 15


----------



## Jaxxx (Jun 16, 2014)

have:
29x2.35 hans dampf evo tlr pacestar

want: 
wide 27.5 tires 2.35-2.4


----------



## GeneB (Oct 14, 2014)

I have this NEW Trail Taker 27.5 2.40 and don't have the 650b bike anymore. Will trade for that Hans or another suitable 29er tire!



GeneB said:


> I have a boatload of 26" tires if anyone is interested.
> 
> NEW:
> qty 2 26x2.35 DTC 120 tpi Nevegal
> ...


----------



## GeneB (Oct 14, 2014)

https://ficdn.mtbr.com/images/misc/paperclip.png
https://ficdn.mtbr.com/images/misc/paperclip.png


Jaxxx said:


> have:
> 29x2.35 hans dampf evo tlr pacestar
> 
> want:
> wide 27.5 tires 2.35-2.4


Have this Trail Taker NEW to trade 27.65 x 2.40


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

Gone


----------



## XC Mike (Sep 26, 2004)

Want: Two Maxxis Ardent EXO 29 x 2.4 C8 or better

Have: Easton EC70 Carbon seatpost 27.2 x 300mm New or trade Thomson setback same size...


----------



## Pac8541 (Mar 23, 2015)

Have: Spesh Purgatory 2.3 Grid 2bliss with 3 rides on it (29er).

Want: Maxxis Ardent 2.4 Exo TR.


----------



## reyeskid99 (Jun 14, 2015)

.cool thread


----------



## Dropout33 (Apr 9, 2007)

Have: Kenda Nevegal 29 with 20 miles on it, basically new.

Want: Maxxis Ignitor 29 or maybe Maxis Ikon 29


----------



## SHICKS (Jun 3, 2009)

I have a 2 Rubena and a few Racing Ralphs one Rocket Ron and one almost new Racing Ralph 2.1. All have Stans and I believe all hold air.

I'm just looking to get rid of these, but if you have something you want to trade let me know. Open to anything tires or not.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

Have:

Spesh Purgatory 2.4" Control 2bliss. C8. 

This is one of the good ones!! Huge volume (68mm width on 35mm od rim), no weaping out of the sidewalls. Light use as a front tire. 

I will trade for 29+ rubber only. PM for other options.


----------



## CrimsonCountry (Jul 14, 2011)

Have:
Geax Goma TNT 2.4" - ridden twice
Ardent EXO 2.4" (New)

Would Consider: 
DHR II 2.3"
HR II 2.3"
Butcher 2.3"
Slaughter 2.3"
Schwalbe tires 2.3"
...basically any aggressive (or SS), higher-volume 29er.


----------



## TeamRWB (Feb 19, 2014)

Have:

Geax Saguaro 2.2 TNT 
WTB Stout 2.3 
Both new 

What do you have


----------



## F29Lefty (Apr 10, 2014)

Have:
2.4" Ardent EXO TR DC (50 miles on it)
2.35" Ikon 3C EXO TR (12 miles on them) x2
2.2" Ikon 3C EXO TR (brand new)

Want:
Bontrager XR3 Team Issue (2.2 or 2.3)
Bontrager XR4 Team Issue

Location (Idaho)


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

F29Lefty said:


> Have:
> 2.4" Ardent EXO TR DC (50 miles on it)
> 2.35" Ikon 3C EXO TR (12 miles on them) x2
> 2.2" Ikon 3C EXO TR (brand new)
> ...


Hey Lefty,

I have a couple of both the XR3 and 4 and they are great tries. A few have very minimal use and I would trade for the 2.35 Ikons if your interested, just PM me. I'm in AZ, so shipping wouldn't be bad.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Gone!


----------



## F29Lefty (Apr 10, 2014)

*Schwalbe Rocket Ron & Nobby Nic Evo*

Got a Rocket Ron & Nobby Nic for sale. Both are Evo Snakeskin in 29x2.25". Only one ride on them. They are brand new. Bought for 90$ each selling for 50$ each. Or $80 for the set.

I would consider trading for protection Conti XKing 2.4s


----------



## F29Lefty (Apr 10, 2014)

MTB Pilot said:


> Hey Lefty,
> 
> I have a couple of both the XR3 and 4 and they are great tries. A few have very minimal use and I would trade for the 2.35 Ikons if your interested, just PM me. I'm in AZ, so shipping wouldn't be bad.


Sorry got rid of the ikons


----------



## SpeedyChix (Apr 17, 2005)

F29Lefty said:


> Got a Rocket Ron & Nobby Nic for sale. Both are Evo Snakeskin in 29x2.25". Only one ride on them. They are brand new. Bought for 90$ each selling for 50$ each. Or $80 for the set.
> 
> I would consider trading for Conti XKing 2.4s
> View attachment 1015296


Sent you a PM for Conti XKing 2.4 trade. Total of three NIB avail.


----------



## Jaxxx (Jun 16, 2014)

Have: 29 Hans damp snake skin TLR , pacestar , 29x2.35. .. 99% thread used once , ran tubeless 


Want: 27.5x 2.3-2.4 AM tire


----------



## ttimpe (Nov 15, 2015)

Any ikon 2.35 and Ardent 2.4 for sale if so pm me 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

Trade/Swap located in Bay Area CA, open to ship:

HAVE:
Maxxis Ardent Skinwall 29 x 2.4 C8 779g (doesn't clear rear chainstay)

WANT:
Maxxis Ardent Skinwall 29 x 2.25


----------



## Hanzo90802 (Feb 19, 2004)

ardent race located. Thx


----------



## csteven71 (Jan 15, 2009)

delete


----------



## ecxs1 (Sep 9, 2015)

29 er eccentric group http://forums.mtbr.com/29er-bikes/new-offset-wheels-chinese-supplier-1005916.html#post12520436


----------



## csteven71 (Jan 15, 2009)

delete me


----------



## CWWalker (May 11, 2016)

Have: 

2 CST Ouster 29 x 2.25 folding brand new
1 Bontrager XR2 29 x 2.0 brand new
1 Bontrager XR2 29 x 2.2 brand new
1 Maxxis Ikon 29 x 2.0 - very used, has life left though.

Want: ONE Maxxis Minion 29 x 2.5


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

*WTT: Bontrager 29-4/XR4 Team Issue 29" x 2.30"*

HAVE: 2013 Bontrager 29-4(XR4) Team Issue - Frank Stacy-designed tire 29" x 2.30" (771g)















WANT: Bontrager XR1/XR2/29-1 Team Issue or Expert 29" x 2.20" tire, new or used(can add cash, if NEW)


----------



## kungchild (Jul 29, 2007)

Have:
Maxxis Minion DHR 2 2.3 TR EXO C9-has a plug (4 rides) didn't try to reinflate tubeless
WTB Bronson 2.2 TCS fast rolling C5 plug to hold tubeless

Want:
Maxxis Ardent 2.4 C6 or better
WTB Weirwolf 2.3 C6 or better


----------



## cameden (Aug 28, 2013)

ive got a brand new pair of Geax Goma 2.4 27.5 sticky rubber tnt version....


----------



## riverat (May 22, 2015)

HAVE: Maxxis Ignitor 2.1, WTB Exiwolf 2.3. Both are fairly worn but still have a good amount of lif in them. The Ignitor has a small hole between the knobs but it's small enough not to effect the performance. 

Willing to trade BOTH tires for:
Schwalbe Racing Ralph
or
Schwalbe Rocket Ron

PM me if interested. I can send pics.


----------



## LonelyDwarfProd. (Jul 22, 2015)

Have 
Mountain: Two Geax Mezcal 2.1, Two WTB ExiWolf 2.3
Street: Kenda Kwick Bitumen 38C and 45C
Cross: Specialized 32C Cyclocross Tires (not sure the model, but will update)

Want
29+ Tires of Any Variety for a new Surly Krampus Build


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

Have- 29x3 Vittoria Bomboloni TNT tire, mint with only 85 miles on it. Does have tubeless residue

Want- 
29x2.4-2.8 large volume tubeless tire in comparable condition (Nobby Nic 2.6, DHF 2.5, McFly 2.8, etc...)


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Have = Maxxis 29 x 2.35 Ikon with 90% tread x 2 

Want = Maxxis 29 x 2.40 Ardent Skinwall x 2

PM me...


----------



## mtbskrt (Dec 5, 2018)

Just get a Schwalbe Magic Mary back- but get Schwalbe's E-bike tire, The Eddy Current up front. I've got that setup, both in ADDIX Soft. The Eddy Current has none of that faffy rolling resistance stuff incorporated in the design.


----------



## rydub (Feb 11, 2018)

Have: Maxxis Aggressor 29x2.3 OR Minion DHR II, C9

Want: Maxxis Ardent OR Ardent Race 29x2.25/2.20, C8 or better.


----------



## Dropout33 (Apr 9, 2007)

never mind sold


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Want = Maxxis Forekaster 2.35 or 2.6

Have = Maxxis Minion DHR II 2.30 EXO TR


----------



## mtbnutty (Aug 5, 2004)

Have- Bontrager SE4 29 x 2.4, (two short rides, maybe 30 miles)

Want- Something more XC, Bontrager XR4, XR3 (new model), Ikon, Rekon, Forekaster etc. 2.2-2.4


----------



## Kevin Van Deventer (Jan 31, 2015)

Have 2019 Hans Dampf 29x2.35 addix soft 95% life.

Want Magic Mary 29x2.25 addix soft


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Have: Maxxis Rekon 29” x 2.6” EXO Max Terra (new).

Want: Maxxis Rekon 29” x 2.4” or Forekaster 29” x 2.35”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bcriverjunky (Jul 8, 2014)

Why is this not in the wheel and tire section?


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

bcriverjunky said:


> Why is this not in the wheel and tire section?


it is now.


----------



## MCS5280 (Mar 14, 2008)

Reviving this...
Have: pair of 2019ish Schwalbe Knobby Nics in 29x2.35. Addix Speedgrip compound. I'd put them at C5-C6 on the rating scale in the OP.

Want: single 29x2.1 Maxxis Ignitor Exo or similar. Need to replace a completely worn Ignitor on my XC hardtail.


----------



## WithOrWithout87 (Jul 2, 2020)

MCS5280 said:


> Reviving this...
> Have: pair of 2019ish Schwalbe Knobby Nics in 29x2.35. Addix Speedgrip compound. I'd put them at C5-C6 on the rating scale in the OP.
> 
> Want: single 29x2.1 Maxxis Ignitor Exo or similar. Need to replace a completely worn Ignitor on my XC hardtail.




















Not EXO or tubeless but I'd be willing to park with this if you were interested


----------



## MCS5280 (Mar 14, 2008)

WithOrWithout87 said:


> Not EXO or tubeless but I'd be willing to park with this if you were interested


Sorry for the delay apparently my reply notifications were turned off. I ended up swapping those Schwalbes locally, thanks for the offer though.


----------



## frdfandc (Sep 5, 2007)

I have a Specialized FastTrak in a 29x2.1. Used for one season. Plenty of life left. It was set up tubeless. 

Sent from my moto e6 using Tapatalk


----------

